# Pegoretti Road Bike - 2002 Custom Team model. Very Rare! $2700



## PegoMan (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a 2002 Pegoretti road bike for sale. I’m the original owner and the only rider of this bike, I bought it new. It hasn’t been ridden since 2009 and has been stored indoors the entire time since being purchased. I retired in 2009 and we RVed for several years and I have, unfortunately, grown too damn old for bike riding. It’s an extremely well cared for bike and in beautiful condition other than one small nick on the top tube which is shown in the photos. It was carefully repaired with matching paint obtained from Pegoretti. It has an all Campy Record group. I want someone who appreciates Pegoretti craftsmanship to own and ride this bike. I included a sizing chart for this bike in the pictures. The Garmin GPS unit goes with the bike.

This bike was only made for one year and is extremely rare. It was probably built, all or in part, by Dario Pegoretti himself. He died about a year ago so there will be no more bikes from his era. If you’re unfamiliar with Pegoretti here’s a link showing everything about Dario and his quality bikes. Dario Pegoretti: Bicycle designer whose craftsmanship enchanted aficionados such as Robin Williams

Here are the primary components:
1. Record Carbon Crank
2. Cinelli Solido Threadless Stem.
3. Chris King Headset.
4. Easton EC90 SLX3 Carbon Dropbar.
5. Garmin Edge-200 GPS Bike Computer.
6. Winwood Carbon Bottle Carriers.
7. Fulcrum Etrto 17C 622x15c Quattro LG Aluminum Racing Wheels (700c Bead Size)
8. Selle Italia Saddle.

I’ve placed most of these same pictures here on Imgur. I photoshopped out the cluttered background on most of them in order to show the frame better.

I live in SW Oregon (Roseburg) and will use ShipBikes.com or bikeflights.com 
to ship the bike. I’m asking $2700 and I will pay for shipping in the USA.

Direct message me if you’d like to discuss this.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

Not in the market nor can I afford it, but that is an absolutely beautiful piece of art! It will make its future owner very happy. Nice job on keeping it in pristine condition. Dario would be proud of you 🙂


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Is that aluminum? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PegoMan (Jul 9, 2010)

azpeterb said:


> Not in the market nor can I afford it, but that is an absolutely beautiful piece of art! It will make its future owner very happy. Nice job on keeping it in pristine condition. Dario would be proud of you 🙂


Thank you for the comment. I've tried to baby it since it is such a great bike. My wife was jealous.


----------



## PegoMan (Jul 9, 2010)

PBL450 said:


> Is that aluminum?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No it's steel. Here is how Pegoretti themselves describes it:

“Pegoretti Custom Team - Using Dedacciai 18MCDV6HT tubing, the Custom Team features stress-directional ovalized down tube and chain stays along with stainless steel rear dropouts. The Custom Team’s tubing is heat-treated, air hardened specifically designed for tic-welding. Comes with 1” threadless fork".


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

PegoMan said:


> No it's steel. Here is how Pegoretti themselves describes it:
> 
> “Pegoretti Custom Team - Using Dedacciai 18MCDV6HT tubing, the Custom Team features stress-directional ovalized down tube and chain stays along with stainless steel rear dropouts. The Custom Team’s tubing is heat-treated, air hardened specifically designed for tic-welding. Comes with 1” threadless fork".


Thank you! The welds are beautiful. Very nice frame. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

PegoMan said:


> No it's steel. Here is how Pegoretti themselves describes it:
> 
> “Pegoretti Custom Team - Using Dedacciai 18MCDV6HT tubing, the Custom Team features stress-directional ovalized down tube and chain stays along with stainless steel rear dropouts. The Custom Team’s tubing is heat-treated, air hardened specifically designed for tic-welding. Comes with 1” threadless fork".


What does that bike weigh? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PegoMan (Jul 9, 2010)

PBL450 said:


> What does that bike weigh?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Frame - 3.5 lbs
Fork - 1.5 lbs
I will get the complete bike weight today. I need to find it in my files.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

This is how to sell a bike! Well done sir! I wish there were more of you when I was shopping. Lots of meaningful pics, geo chart…. I hope it finds a loving home! It’s a beautiful ride!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PegoMan (Jul 9, 2010)

PBL450 said:


> This is how to sell a bike! Well done sir! I wish there were more of you when I was shopping. Lots of meaningful pics, geo chart…. I hope it finds a loving home! It’s a beautiful ride!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much!


----------



## PegoMan (Jul 9, 2010)

I forgot to add bike weight to my post. Sorry! The complete weight, ready to ride, with wheels and all group components is:
18.2 Lbs.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I always wanted one of his bikes, and then he died. He was the king of welded steel. Managed to buy this signed print after he died. Its got his obituary on the back. Hangs in my bedroom.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

pmf said:


> I always wanted one of his bikes, and then he died. He was the king of welded steel. Managed to buy this signed print after he died. Its got his obituary on the back. Hangs in my bedroom.
> View attachment 482727
> View attachment 482728
> View attachment 482729
> ...


Now that's worth having.


----------



## PegoMan (Jul 9, 2010)

WOW! I would loved to have had his signature! I rode Bianchi, Pinarellos and some other bikes, but the Pegoretti is miles ahead. I was in my 60s when I was riding and what I loved was the ability to climb like crazy, but still be a very comfortable ride. As an old guy I had to be able to climb to stay up with the youngsters!  Yes, we lost a great frame builder when he died. 
Here is a pic of yours truly on my one and only one-day STP (Seattle to Portland) ride in 2005. It's taken me a very long time to decide to sell it. I realized that someone out there should be riding it instead of it sitting in our spare bedroom!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

PegoMan said:


> WOW! I would loved to have had his signature! I rode Bianchi, Pinarellos and some other bikes, but the Pegoretti is miles ahead. I was in my 60s when I was riding and what I loved was the ability to climb like crazy, but still be a very comfortable ride. As an old guy I had to be able to climb to stay up with the youngsters!  Yes, we lost a great frame builder when he died.
> Here is a pic of yours truly on my one and only one-day STP (Seattle to Portland) ride in 2005. It's taken me a very long time to decide to sell it. I realized that someone out there should be riding it instead of it sitting in our spare bedroom!
> View attachment 482730


Great pic!!


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Its tempting. I'm a couple inches shorter than you, but I have longish legs and ride a 55-56 cm bike. 

That's the same photo group who does the Seagull Century here on the East Coast. Done it every year since 1992 (it got cancelled twice though -- hurricane and covid so #30 isn't this year).


----------



## PegoMan (Jul 9, 2010)

pmf said:


> Its tempting. I'm a couple inches shorter than you, but I have longish legs and ride a 55-56 cm bike.
> 
> That's the same photo group who does the Seagull Century here on the East Coast. Done it every year since 1992 (it got cancelled twice though -- hurricane and covid so #30 isn't this year).


I've never ridden on the east coast, just the PNW. I did 3 STPs, but our son and I trained like crazy and did the one-day ride just that one year. 206 miles, but when we got into Portland we both felt like we could do another 50 without braking a sweat. Great, great memories! I just loved cycling, but just got too old. Enjoy the hell out of it while you can!
BTW, I think this bike is considered a 56. I included a fitting chart.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Yeah, I saw. All I need is another 20 year old steel bike. It is a nice one, and you've priced it to sell.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

pmf said:


> Yeah, I saw. All I need is another 20 year old steel bike. It is a nice one, and you've priced it to sell.


Yeah, having shopped A TON, this is a phenomenal deal. Great seller, great information provided... Buyers dream. I’m not shopping and I have no horse in this race, but I’d be all over this if I was in the market and it was a 58. This is a gorgeous bike. And, take it from me, you will not find a better seller.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Lol if it was a 58cm I would have long since bought it.


----------



## Agung Sedaju (11 mo ago)

John
Was it sold out?


----------



## PegoMan (Jul 9, 2010)

It's still for sale Agung. Let me know if you're interested.
Thanks for the inquiring.
John


----------



## Agung Sedaju (11 mo ago)

PegoMan said:


> It's still for sale Agung. Let me know if you're interested.
> Thanks for the inquiring.
> John


Whould you give me your email adress? My email is [email protected]


----------



## Karentrussbridge (7 mo ago)

Hi John, May i ask whether your Peg is still available for sale please? Thanks very much!


----------



## PegoMan (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks Karen, but it has been sold. One of my most difficult decisions, but it now belongs to someone else!
John


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

And I bet they're enjoying it.


----------

